# What is the best Battery



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

found a Yuasa battery that replaces factory. want the most for the lowest price think this one is about 80 and 220 CCA. more power than stock. what do you think I know gel is supposed to be better but I'm still on my first battery from Feb.2006 Yuasa...that is a good amount of time....:bigok:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Robo, I'm with you...Yuasa has always had a good product IMO.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine was in sence September of 05 and although it was still doing well, I replaced it just last month, and with me not having any engine mods and considering the many years I got with the Yuasa, I got another one. My old one is still on the bench fully charged...just in case a friend ... or my JD mower needs a temp battery. 

I think if I had any engine mods like a BBK or even higher compression pistons I might have looked at more CCAs but...I don't so...I didn't.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9483

Battery Thread ^^^^^


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I JUST replaced my original battery a few months ago and it was from 05. And it ran a winch with snow plow and work lights all its life. I bought another Yuasa since its the best battery out there. Thats all we stock mainly. Bikemasters are decent but cheaper. For the extra bucks might as well get a better battery. There is such a thing as getting what you paid for when it comes to batteries. Goin cheap means yer goin home early. Maintenance is key with them. When I warm my atv I let it run for awhile even when Im just movin it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine has a hole in it. loaned it out and got it back dropped. duct tape over a year ago. Sorry Polaris..didn't know. could turn this to Duct tape uses thread...IMO. 220v. vs 200v. better and they say for the new guys no warranty issuse....Factory replacement. Cool


----------

